# Best i've smoked



## bALLACK (Oct 9, 2015)

smooth and clean !


----------



## zem (Dec 9, 2015)

looks like fine blond hash to me, i can almost smell it


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 16, 2015)

yeah that looks real good. What strain or strains did it come from?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2015)

Yeah,,,more info please,,,or ill just drop by and we can load one up. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 17, 2015)

Well while we wait for an answer on this hash, here is a couple pics of some hash(16.5g) I made yesterday from trim and buds from OGKush, Blue dream, and Sweet tooth  rounded up with bubble bags and dry ice method. Trim and buds were already dried and cured so that hash would be cured and GOOOOOD smoking material  

View attachment BDSTOGK12-17-15.jpg


View attachment BDSTOGK12-17-15b.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice Hush. We made our first hash this year with dry ice. Very fun.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2015)

Yummy


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 20, 2015)

Yeah, I use 160 micron bags which are a bit big depending on how "clean" you want your hash. If you want real blond hash then you would be better to get 75micron bags and then be sure you completely dry all of your trim and any buds you want to use. I also found that any little tighter buds that dried tight had to be broken up some.

*A FEW TIPS*: If you want to do dry ice hash, get a storm window from a storm door (something about 3'x3' is ideal) for shaking the hash powder onto, then you need to work in a cool, dry place. And I highly recommend that you try to enclose the area around you or work in an area that you don't mind getting a significant amount of MJ dust everywhere as the tiniest trichs and specks of MJ will float around and settle on everything including you. 

I also recommend that you get several bags if you have more than just a couple oz of trim to do. I usually wait until I get about a pound of trim before I do mine. I have 2 bags now but I just ordered 2 more(100micron, I believe is best size for good smoking hash). 

You will also need to get some 3x or better butane for cleaning the bags as the screens do clog up after a few minutes of use. If you find that the screens in the bottom of the bags is frosting up a lot, that means you are either in a higher humidity than you want, or your material isn't dry enough. I think a bag is good for about 4oz of shake before it must be cleaned. That is why I use multiple bags for larger hash making sessions as I don't want to have to run back and forth trying to clean the bags constantly.

The good thing about cleaning the bags with the 3x butane is that you can do it over a small clean catch pan, then let the butane boil off *OUTSIDE IN OPEN AIR *then scrape up all the honey oil that is left in the pan and use that to double your smoking pleasure 

I am hardly an authority on hash making or oil extracting but any questions are welcome


----------

